# In the 10 Top Sellers List @ Eternal Press! WHOOOT! (1 Viewer)



## Red_Venus (May 11, 2010)

Sorry, I'm bragging a little. I am #9 in the Eternal Press 10 Top Sellers List (and my book has only been out 4 days!). I'm so excited!

Also, I am doing a free pdf give away. Anyone who signs my Guest Book  between now and the 15th of May will be put into a drawing to win! Come read a little about my novel and sign up.

Okay...end bragging session.

How is everyone else doing these days??


----------



## moderan (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

Woo.

Congrats Red, this is amazing.

#1 in no time


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Red.







_Sorry Gumby.  I just had to steal it._


----------



## Sigg (May 11, 2010)

gz


----------



## KangTheMad (May 11, 2010)

Woo! *dances* Well done Venus! And only 4 days until it arrives in paper print!


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 11, 2010)

Hey!  Way to go!   Today Eternal, tomorrow eternity!


----------



## Red_Venus (May 11, 2010)

Thanks to all of you. You're very kind. For the record EP is a small publisher, so it's not a huge accomplishment. But I _am_ still pretty happy about it.


----------



## NaClmine (May 11, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> For the record EP is a small publisher, so it's not a huge accomplishment. But I _am_ still pretty happy about it.



Have you ever been #9 in ANY top seller list before? If not, then I submit that it IS a big deal. Congratulations, RV.


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2010)

Fantastic, Red! Way to go!!


----------



## Kat (May 12, 2010)

Congrats Red! That's fantastic.


----------



## darknite_johanne (May 12, 2010)

#9 of a publishing press is good! Congratz Red!


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 12, 2010)

That's not bragging, not compared to what I would be saying if I was in *any* publisher's top ten list. More power to you, great.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 12, 2010)

Erm....you have sent out your second one, I take it? Stop lollygagging, woman.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 12, 2010)

Three days left till it comes out in paper.


----------



## Red_Venus (May 12, 2010)

Ooh. I'm blushing, you all are so kind. Thanks for your support.


BTW~ Up to # 5 Spot!


----------



## Red_Venus (May 12, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Erm....you have sent out your second one, I take it? Stop lollygagging, woman.


Yeah..about that. Kinda need to finish it first...  I know what you're gonna say, Ox, and I'm going, I'm going!


----------



## Eluixa (May 13, 2010)

Too cool! Way too cool!


----------



## garza (May 16, 2010)

You possibly feel as I did in the Spring of '55 when the local daily printed a story and picture I took them. I was 14 years old. Before my 15th birthday both the daily and the local weekly had started paying me a few pennies a word and a few dollars for a picture. 

I haven't worked since.

Congratulations and may your publishing career be long and prosperous. But no matter how many books, articles, or whatever you publish, nothing will ever be quite so satisfying as that first success.


----------

